# My road tax ran out almost a month ago!



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Arrr!! im in a right panic here! 

just got home tonight ( after spending the last week at my GF house ) checked my post and got a letter from DVLA ref my road tax expired the end of last month ( yes nearly the end of this month now ) 

this is a honest mistake and i totally forgot all about it, for the first time in my life ( & properly that last ) i had a new car on 2nd march last year and got the car registered and 12mths tax provided by the car dealer ( Audi ) checking the address on the letter and on my log book , its not got my flat number on the address. Hence properly the reason why I didnt see the tax renewal notice . But typical I received my log book ok and hence in the excitement of receiving my new car I over looked checking the address details properly. 

I can get down to the post office tomorrow no probs , but should I contact the dvla tomorrow thought. Ive been on the motorway etc over the weekend and just worried im gonna get a number of fines!! 

any one offer any advice on what I should do?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

any advice


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Buy it and carry on.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

You haven't been caught.. just buy it tomorrow and as said, carry on. Or if you wanna be really swift you could buy it online right now.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> You haven't been caught.. just buy it tomorrow and as said, carry on. Or if you wanna be really swift you could buy it online right now.


just wondered thats gonna mean driving round for another couple of days while waiting for it in the post , thats if i was to receive it cus of the address issue. just worried incase any fines already , thought if i rang them up and explained tomorrow


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I drove around for a few days while waiting for my new tax disc in the post, never got pulled over and should I have then I would've said I'd purchased it online and they would've been able to check. You could even go as far as printing off the confirmation email and keeping it in the car.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

They would tell you that you should have checked and more than likely do you for driving without it for a month


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> You haven't been caught.. just buy it tomorrow and as said, carry on. Or if you wanna be really swift you could buy it online right now.


just wondered thats gonna mean driving round for another couple of days while waiting for it in the post , thats if i was to receive it cus of the address issue. just worried incase any fines already , thought if i rang them up and explained tomorrow


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I drove around for a few days while waiting for my new tax disc in the post, never got pulled over and should I have then I would've said I'd purchased it online and they would've been able to check. You could even go as far as printing off the confirmation email and keeping it in the car.


Isn't that still an offence as its not displaying a valid tax disk? i wasnt allowed to take my test first time because my instructor did it online and royal mail were on strike(surprise surprise)


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

hoikey said:


> They would tell you that you should have checked and more than likely do you for driving without it for a month


by the way of charging me for the months tax or a fine? got not probs with paying for the month tax but wouldnt be keen payin a fine


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> I drove around for a few days while waiting for my new tax disc in the post, never got pulled over and should I have then I would've said I'd purchased it online and they would've been able to check. You could even go as far as printing off the confirmation email and keeping it in the car.


Thank you for that advice , but my worry is ? I still might not receive it in the post . thought if get it from post office , I can atleast sort amending address out then ?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

No idea. Suppose they could fine you as your admitting to a crime basically


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Not sure what you need advice on, go to the post office buy your tax.

If you have been caught there is nothing you can do, simple as that.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

hoikey said:


> *Isn't that still an offence as its not displaying a valid tax disk?* i wasnt allowed to take my test first time because my instructor did it online and royal mail were on strike(surprise surprise)


I'm almost certain this is correct. Buying a disc isn't enough. You HAVE TO display it on the vehicle and I think they even state it at some point in the process of buying it online.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

> A change in the law comes into effect from 1 September 2008.
> 
> From this date, there will be an exemption from the offence in Section 33 of the Vehicle Excise and Registration Act 1994 (VERA) of not displaying a valid tax disc. This will apply for the first five working days at the beginning of the month in which the tax disc commences.
> 
> ...


.....

I guess this doesn't apply in your case however, seeing as it's the end of the month.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> .....
> 
> I guess this doesn't apply in your case however, seeing as it's the end of the month.


Didn't know that


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Buy it online. Least then, if you do get pulled, it's in the "system" being processed.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

neilos said:


> Buy it online. Least then, if you do get pulled, it's in the "system" being processed.


without the reminder you CANT buy your tax online, but you can go to the Post office today and have a tax disc on your car by 10am


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> I drove around for a few days while waiting for my new tax disc in the post, never got pulled over and should I have then I would've said I'd purchased it online and they would've been able to check. You could even go as far as printing off the confirmation email and keeping it in the car.


Not so - the offense is failure to display; not failure to buy or 'bought but not received yet', or bought an misplaced.....but really honestly bought it...honest. So teh copper does not need to check if you've bought it or not.

I agree the copper would be pretty miserable to fine you on the 6th day of the month if you have actually bought VED....but he would be right!


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Yeah the V11 states that you will have an extra five days to display your old tax disc if you have taxed your vehicle online or by phone, on or before the expiry date of the old tax disc. So having it on the system counts for something effectively.
Tothe OP, I would just get it taxed as soon as, one way or another no point worrying too much.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry if i am totally missing some thing here but when I bought my bike back in August the bike had been off of the road since June of the same year. When i purchased the bike I was not given a SORN notification or anything like that. I just walked into a post office with my insurance, new keepers slip and MOT and got issued with a tax disc despite the bike not having had any tax for a few months. 

What letter did you get from the DVLA? If they have managed to post you that letter surely they will be able to post you a tax disc?

I am probably missing something here but why don't you just walk into a post office and buy a tax disc? 

Just walk down the post office and pick it up, only takes a few minutes.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

do it online asap or get to the post office.
you can do it online if you don't have a reminder, you need your V5 number though
whatever you do, DO NOT mention this on the chap's thread who got pulled for not displaying his tax but actually had it


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

In my experience unless you get pulled over by police and fined for not displaying a valid tax disc the DVLA probably wont care (fine wise) for another couple of months and will just remind you to tax it. Even then its a small single fine + backdated tax. Not multiple for everytime a camera spots you.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Once paid through the internet then you have 5 days to drive the car until you have to display it, after that then no you are not legal to dive it till fitted.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

you get 5 days grace now following if you do it online or by post.

following the budget however, it is going to 14 days in the coming period to reduce postage costs (along with the increase on tax i know mine is going up another fiver)

the offences for tax disc are two fold actually you have one for failure to pay it and one for failing to display it in simple terms.

you will get an FPN probably if pulled for £60. the DVLA will probably be informed but usually if it is failure to pay they get more arsey than failure to display.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

SurGie said:


> Once paid through the internet then you have 5 days to drive the car until you have to display it, after that then no you are not legal to dive it till fitted.


Not true in this case - you get 5 days after your old disk expired, which would be 1st - 5th March. If you tax it on the 6th of March you can't drive about until the 10th!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

you will be ok. I did it in the work van for over 3 weeks without tax i only realised as i wondered when it was due and looked at the tax disc to realise it needed a new one, went in to the post office as normal with my insurance and mot and they taxed it there n then. 

I guess your lucky as the anpr cameras check these things.

Personally id go to the post office rather than do it online. 

If you can get there without using your car then id do it that way as you know what will happen lol.

hope this helps


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

No, i rang the police they told me you have 5 days once paid. If taxed on the 25th of March then the customer has not driven it through them 25 days and the gov would be getting that for nothing.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

SurGie said:


> No, i rang the police they told me you have 5 days once paid. If taxed on the 25th of March then the customer has not driven it through them 25 days and the gov would be getting that for nothing.


Well they told you wrong


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

SurGie said:


> No, i rang the police they told me you have 5 days once paid. If taxed on the 25th of March then the customer has not driven it through them 25 days and the gov would be getting that for nothing.


i only think its a problem if you get caught. iam not saying the op has done it on purpose as ive done exactly the same thing last year. Technically the car should have been sorned but i dont think they are that fussed as long as its not been untaxed for months and months. i really think people are looking to much into it.

Just go to posty n get it taxed you wont get a fine as you've not been caught but like i said in prev post take a walk to posty do not drive as sods law will happen.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Update - 

Thanks everyone for your advice :thumb:

I rang the DVLA ( took ages  , just voice messages saying 1 for this. 2 for that ) finally got to speak with someone ( dont know how  ) 
Was told to go the post office and get tax disk , paying for the month and the lady said she will update my car docs and she took my number if any probs with the post office when got there ) 

I tried asking? how Im worried if I will get any fine etc. She told me 'she wouldnt be able to say ( not in the right department ) told me to wait a few weeks and if still want to check? to write to my local DVLA office.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I would have stayed quiet mate. Ringing the dvla is how can I put it, poking the big bees nest with a stick. 

Pay your tax n job done. 

Good luck mate


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

^ +1

A bit like calling the cops and saying "I was doing 100mph on the way home last night.......I did not see any police but just wondering if I can expect a fine or visit?"

:wave:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't worry.
I have sometimes forgot to renew our Forklifts at work, which sometimes go 'on road'.
The worst that will happen will be a 'Failure to Pay' notice, which requires you to pay any back duty owed and ensure vehicle is currently re-licenced.
No drama.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Massive fines for you coming up!!!


lol


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

As it's all computerised now don't they automatically send you a fine if you haven't renewed the tax (VED) or declared it SORN? My missus old man didn't have the money to renew so left the car on the drive for a couple of weeks until he did. He then got a fine in the post cos it had expired but he hadn't SORN'd it.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

How long do we have to sorn them ? I have left it a few weeks and was all fine with no fine lol.


----------

